# Mental Madness Recruitment



## Greeki (12. Februar 2008)

Das Gilden-Projekt Mental Madness (sponsored by buffed.de) sucht noch ein paar Member!

*Du*
weist sehr hohe Raidaktivität auf
hast Equipment welches aus T5 besteht oder vergleichbar ist (gerne auch T6)
besitzt geistige Reife und bist ein Teamplayer
hast einen IRC Client und Teamspeak installiert (funktionierendes Micro)
liebst es WoW zu spielen und neuen Content zu erforschen
verfügst über ein exzellentes Wissen über deine Klasse
*
Wenn du jetzt noch
*
viel Raiderfahrung aus High End Content wie Naxxramas (PreTBC) und Black Temple/Mount Hyjal mitbringst
Kenntnisse über andere WoW Klassen hast
dann könntest du eventuell zu uns passen.

Mittlerweile haben wir den Berg Hyjal clear (im ersten Lockout) und im Black Tempel derzeit 4 Bosse down. Um schnellst möglich auch Illidan zu legen such wir derzeit folgende Klassen:

*Hierfür sind wir auf der Suche nach*
drei Krieger (1Def, 2 Off)
einen Paladin (Heilung oder Spitzenretrigear)
zwei Schamanen (1 Resto, 1 Melee)
zwei Druiden (1 Resto, 1 Feral)
zwei Priester (1 Shadow, 1 Holy)
zwei Rogues
zwei Warlocks
Bitte beachtet dass alle weiteren Slots belegt sind und eure Bewerbungen nicht berücksichtigt werden können. Wir akzeptieren auch keine Bewerbungen mehr von Charakteren die noch nicht bestehen bzw. das Level 70 noch nicht erreicht haben. (sogenannte „re-rolled chars“)

Eure Bewerbung sollte aussagekräftig sein um zu einem Teamspeak-Gespräch eingeladen zu werden. Mangelhafte Bewerbungen werden von uns sofort abgelehnt. Also nehmt euch ausreichend Zeit denn der erste Eindruck zählt bekanntlicher Weise.

Erreichen könnt ihr uns über unser Forum auf http://www.mm-guild.de oder das Kontakt-Formular unter selbiger URL. Für Fragen stehen wir euch gerne im IRC unter #Mental-Madness zur Verfügung.

/edit 7.4.


----------



## Kobayashi (EU-Taerar) (13. Februar 2008)

Mental Madness spielt auf dem PvP Server Taerar welcher sich im Realmpool Schattenbrand befindet.

So long, Kobayashi


----------



## Tazizarth (13. Februar 2008)

Kann ich nur empfehlen die Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobayashi (EU-Taerar) (14. Februar 2008)

Tazizarth schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen die Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas liesst man natürlich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long, Kobayashi


----------



## Kobayashi (EU-Taerar) (17. Februar 2008)

*News: *Wir suchen ebenfalls einen adäquat equippten Elemantar-Schamanen.

So long, Kobayashi


----------



## Kobayashi (EU-Taerar) (22. Februar 2008)

Mittlerweile suchen wir noch einen weiteren Def Tank, ergänzend zu den Angaben von Kreki.

Bewerben könnt ihr euch nach wie vor in unserem Forum oder via PM.

So long, Kobayashi


----------



## Kobayashi (EU-Taerar) (18. März 2008)

Ergänzung: Wir suchen noch zusätzlich 2 Warlocks und 2 Schurken mit T5 oder ähnlichem Equip.

So long, Kobayashi


----------



## Greeki (7. April 2008)

Big Update!


----------

